# Dehydrating homemade bouillon



## redcat (Sep 21, 2010)

A lot of recipes i see call for adding bouillon cubes for flavor. Unfortunately the store-bought cubes seem to be mostly salt. I've found some web pages that describe how to make home-made bouillon cubes, but they're all for frozen cubes. I really want something I can dehydrate, since it would be kind of difficult to haul along a freezer if we need to bug out 

Has anyone tried dehydrating beef stock or anything similar? I'm willing to experiment but if y'all have encountered problems I'd like to know what to watch out for.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

The other thing about much of the boullion you can buy is that it seems to contain many chemicals, often including MSG, which is migraine inducing.


----------

